# IR repeater with 622



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

My new house has a nice media closet upstairs where I have all my gear neatly stowed. Using an IR repeater so everything downstairs can be controlled with a Harmony remote. 

I'm having problems with the IR sensor on the 622. I've tried mounting the IR transmitter over each of the 3 eyes on the front and it either works sporadically or not at all on all of them. Seems it just sometimes is getting the signal and other times not. 

Is anybody using a similar setup? Where do you mount the IR transmitter on the 622? Not sure it matters from what I've seen, but which eye is the sensor?

I saw an old thread on this that didn't really resolve the issue (not for me anyway). It was noted there that maybe it worked better when not right on top of the sensor, but off the side pointing across the front. Thought one of you might have recent experience that would help me decide where to mount the transmitter.

TIA


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I have a similar setup and it works faultlessly. Initially I had problems, however I found that I could not mount the emitter right up next to the 622. It sits about 2 inches in front of the 622 which in my case is not a problem as the 622 sits on a shelf in my Theater Room Media rack. I have it centered in front of the middle eye.


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

DoyleS said:


> I have a similar setup and it works faultlessly. Initially I had problems, however I found that I could not mount the emitter right up next to the 622. It sits about 2 inches in front of the 622 which in my case is not a problem as the 622 sits on a shelf in my Theater Room Media rack. I have it centered in front of the middle eye.


Hey, that works pretty good! Thanks.

Now to figure out how to secure it there. How did you do it Doyle?

I've got it on top of and between some dominoes that were in that area, so that I know that ain't gonna hold!


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

MikeHou said:


> Hey, that works pretty good! Thanks.
> 
> Now to figure out how to secure it there. How did you do it Doyle?
> 
> I've got it on top of and between some dominoes that were in that area, so that I know that ain't gonna hold!


Maybe 2 sided carpet tape?


----------

